# WiFi Hotspot timeout registry key



## chhapil (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi Folks, 
I have win 10 Lumia 650 and use it as wifi hotspot sometimes as i have my 4G sim in it. 
The default timeout for turning off hotspot is very low, if i move out of room and the connection drops from connected devices within couple of minutes hotspot turns off.
Does anybody know the registry entry for increasing the timeout period?
Cheers!


----------



## Erofich (Aug 18, 2017)

*Increase WiFi Mobile Hotspot no clients timeout:*

The time-out period, in minutes, after which Internet sharing should automatically turn off if there are no longer any active clients. This node can be set to any value between 1 and 120 inclusive. A value of 0 is not supported. The default value is 5 minutes.+
A reboot may be required before changes to this node take effect.


```
HKLM\System\ControlSet001\Services\ICSSVC\Settings\PeerlessTimeout
```


*Increase WiFi Mobile Hotspot no internet connection timeout:*

The time-out value, in minutes, after which Internet sharing is automatically turned off if a cellular connection is not available. This node can be set to any value between 1 and 60 inclusive. The default value is 20 minutes. A time-out is required, so a value of 0 is not supported.
Changes to this node require a reboot.


```
HKLM\System\ControlSet001\Services\ICSSVC\Settings\PublicConnectionTimeout
```


----------

